# 2013 Sycamore track recruit thread



## Jason Svoboda

Hess, Alex ~ Distance, Indiana ~ Indiana State University
Marrero, Alethia ~ Multi, Indiana ~ Indiana State 
Seibert, Tyler ~ Mid Distance, Indiana ~ Indiana State 
Stackhouse, Trenton ~ Distance, Indiana ~ Indiana State 

http://www.prepgold.com/commitments.html


----------



## ISUCC

indiana runner also keeps track of where IN HS kids are going. 

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments


----------



## ISUCC

info on Stackhouse

http://www.staceypageonline.com/2013/01/15/triton-standout-stackhouse-picks-isu/


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Prep Gold has Sycamores Track with 4 new commitments*

Logan Hambrock of Terre Haute South verbal commit per WTHI last night.
Good get for the Sycamores.

Now need to land Jackson Bertoli and we will be set up pretty good for the next several years!


----------



## ISUCC

add Levi Taylor to the recruits for ISU distance runners, Levi runs at Corydon Central (1st state capitol in Indiana) and his father Alan was my teammate when we ran for ISU in the early/mid 80s. 

Levi could possibly run under 4:20 for the 1600 and under 9:25 for 3200 this track season and if he stays healthy should run in the state meet. Very good student and athlete! His folks are proud of him! 

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Prep Gold has Sycamores Track with 4 new commitments*

That's 5 distance runners in the last month that have commited to Indiana State - reloading a little bit.

I'm going to continue to say it - if the Sycamores can get a few decent runners out of this class and land Jackson Bertoli next class the Sycamores will make a NCAA National meet in no time.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Prep Gold has Sycamores Track with 4 new commitments*

They also got a verbal last night from Jeffersonville HS Sr. Tyrell Dowdell last night. Dowdell was 5th at 400 meters in the 2012 IHSAA State meet.


----------



## ISUCC

news of track and field signings from this week, there will be others more than likely, welcome! 

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_LANG=C&ATCLID=206329461&DB_OEM_ID=15200


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Men's Track/Cross Country Sign Four To National Letter Of Intent*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Three athletes from the Wabash Valley and one from Fort Wayne have signed their National Letters of Intent (NLI) to compete for the Indiana State men's combined cross country/track & field program beginning with the Fall 2013 semester.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mooresville Athlete Signs To Compete For Sycamore Track and Cross Country*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – The Indiana State men's track & field and cross country program landed a prize recruit this week with the announcement that Mooresville's Michael Passmore has signed his National Letter of Intent to attend Indiana State University beginning with the Fall 2013 semester.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

this is a BIG get for the ISU distance team, Passmore is really good.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> this is a BIG get for the ISU distance team, Passmore is really good.



Another good get for the Sycamores - solid recruiting class for Coach McNichols.


----------



## ISUCC

another HUGE recruit for the ISU men's track team made public today on indianarunner.com. 

2012 pole vault state champion Kyle Johnston (Penn HS) will begin pole vaulting for ISU for the 2013-2014 season. Kyle has cleared 16-09". This is a big time recruit for ISU. Kyle had signed to go to Wisconsin, but never matriculated there. He is now a Sycamore. So ISU now has the 1st and 2nd place finishers from the 2012 IN HS State track meet on its' roster. Connor Curley was 2nd behind Johnston. Curley is currently the #1 pole vaulter on the ISU team, which has MANY very good pole vaulters. 

Kyle also comes from a family steep in pole vault success. Both his grandfather and father were IN state champions. 

the ISU school record for the pole vault is 17-08.75 from 1996, so this could eventually be in jeopardy 

Just another addition to an already successful program at ISU folks. 

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Perhaps it's my fault for not really paying enough attention, but in the few years I've been watching this stuff for CC and T&F, it seems like our recruiting has been on an uptick the last couple of years.  I guess I always thought of these teams as taking less heralded recruits and coaching them up (seriously), but now it seems like we're really starting to break into the upper echelon of recruits.  Am I off base on this?  If I'm not, it makes our track and cross country programs _even more impressive_, and that's really saying something.


----------



## ISUCC

IndyTreeFan said:


> Perhaps it's my fault for not really paying enough attention, but in the few years I've been watching this stuff for CC and T&F, it seems like our recruiting has been on an uptick the last couple of years.  I guess I always thought of these teams as taking less heralded recruits and coaching them up (seriously), but now it seems like we're really starting to break into the upper echelon of recruits.  Am I off base on this?  If I'm not, it makes our track and cross country programs _even more impressive_, and that's really saying something.



we are starting to get better recruits, and I think that goes along with the long term success the program has had since the early 1980s when McNichols began his coaching tenure. Another thing which helps is having national champion athletes on the team. When HS track stars see us producing NCAA champions and dominating the competition at MVC meets they want to be part of that, so they're more inclined to come to ISU. 

Another thing to point out is that most of the men and women on the teams are from the midwest. We do have a few foreign athletes on the team, but ISU track does not have the recruiting budget of an IU/Purdue type school. 

There are many athletes who "walk on" to the ISU track teams and earn scholarships later in their collegiate careers. That was the route I took, walking on as a sophomore and earning a scholarship for my senior year. It takes a LOT of hard work and determination to do that, and we are seeing many ISU track/cc runners do exactly that.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Perhaps it's my fault for not really paying enough attention, but in the few years I've been watching this stuff for CC and T&F, it seems like our recruiting has been on an uptick the last couple of years.  I guess I always thought of these teams as taking less heralded recruits and coaching them up (seriously), but now it seems like we're really starting to break into the upper echelon of recruits.  Am I off base on this?  If I'm not, it makes our track and cross country programs _even more impressive_, and that's really saying something.



Glad you asked and are interested!! 

I'd say in the last couple years we've been a little lucky and I also think we have one of the most complete coaching staff in entire country - these guys were D1 athletes, most all of them products of this IState program and they have been in this business for a long time, they have developed a lot of relationships across the country. It's a culture of success that they started as athletes so building on it isn't really hard for them to do.

Gregmar Swift for example - that is a text book example of recruiting a kid before he hits it big time. One of the lowest paid and under valued coaches in Indiana State history (Jeff Martin, my former HS coach) got in on Swift early before he really blew up. As I understand it, just a few weeks after IState got in on Swift he ran something crazy and had the attention of all the big boys - we ended up with him because of timely receuiting efforts.

John Mascari - probably one of the most tallented distance runners to ever come to Indiana State. That said, he pulled the Larry Legend card after first commiting and attending IU. It just wasn't the place for him - he is a Terre Haute kid that comes from a very close family. I am close to all of them - great family! They got bad advice and he made a mistake. So in other words, we got kind of lucky to end up with him! 

Johnston - Again, Martin just did some timely recruiting of a kid who backed out of his commitment to Wisconsin. He was released of his NLI and was just taking classes at home. Martin calls and the rest is history. Now someone probably tipped Martin off to the kid not being at Wisconsin, but where would any coach be without friends?!?!

We've had a lot of projects over the years. Geoff Wayton is another tallented coach and good recruiter. He landed the sprinter Katie Wise who hasn't been beatin this year that I know of. But let's be clear - the nice thing about T&F is depth and that you guys don't really hear the stories about the kids who are busts or fail out or do drugs.

I mean - it's really no different than any other program across the country in that respect. You get some of that - but with the depth and the overall success of these programs you really can't mess with it. You know the saying, don't mess with success.

So we've landed some big recruits but a lot goes into - it extends will beyond winning MVC Championships.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Success brings success---and great recruits!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bumping this up for those that might have missed it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lafayette Jeff's McQuay to continue track & field career at Indiana State*



> In the previous three seasons, McQuay has won four sectional championships and is a three-time IHSAA state finals participant in the 200 meters and 400-meter relay. Last season, he also placed eighth in the long jump at the state meet.
> 
> http://www.jconline.com/article/201...uay-continue-track-field-career-Indiana-State


Good story on a future Sycamore.


----------



## ISUCC

just merging the commitment thread, hadn't heard of this one, thanks Jason!

great article, sounds like he will do real well at ISU.

looks like his best tournament marks as a junior were 10.93 in the 100 (sectional), 21.88 in the 200, and he was on the 4 x 100 meter relay. And I think he went over 22' in the long jump


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Pole Vaulter, Sprinter Sign To Compete For Indiana State Men's Track & Field*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Two more student athletes have signed their National Letter of Intent to compete for the Indiana State men's track & field team beginning with the Fall 2013 season according to John McNichols, head coach of the Sycamore men's track & field team.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

The ISU women pick up another distance recruit today as Natalie Nolting from Franklin Central has committed to run for ISU

She was 64th in the state cross country meet this past Fall

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Four Women Sign To Compete For Indiana State Track & Field*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. –  Two stars from Indiana and one each from Illinois and Wisconsin have signed their National Letters of Intent (NLI) to compete for the Indiana State University combined women's cross country and track & field team starting next fall according to Angela Martin, Indiana State women's track & field coach.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

Four more solid recruits for the ISU women


----------



## ISUCC

add Devyn Mikell from Avon to the recruit list!

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments

placed 10th in the long jump and was on the 10th place 4 x 100 meter relay team for Avon at the 2012 state meet

looking at past results, Devyn has a LJ PR of 22-11.5 or so (indoors) so this is another OUTSTANDING recruit


----------



## ISUCC

add another pole vaulter to the ISU recruit list as Nicholas Stack from Hobart will be attending ISU. 

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments

he didn't participate in the 2012 state meet, but should in 2013.


----------



## ISUCC

add distance runner Tom Cierniak to the ISU recruit list, from Crown Point. He placed 25th in the state track meet last June in the 3200, running 9:35. Doesn't look like he ran in the state CC meet this past Fall. 

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments


----------



## ISUCC

new track commit for ISU, from the Indianarunner.com page. Austin Stewart, from Rossville, IN will attend ISU and be a distance runner. He ran 4:28 for the 1600 in last night's sectional in Lafayette, getting 2nd and advancing to regionals. 

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments

ISU commit Carl McQuay ran 21.34 in the 200 last night in the Lafayette sectional, that time is SMOKING fast! Faster than any runner on the ISU team right now! wow!


----------



## ISUCC

another ISU recruit from nearby Robinson, Illinois, Blake Hale

http://www.illpreptf.com/2013/03/robinsons-blake-hale-headed-to-sycamoreland/


----------



## ISUCC

ISU recruits in the state meet this Friday (boys) and Saturday (girls). The meets can be viewed live on the internet free both nights at www.indianarunner.com

ISU's women's recruits participating (that I know of)

Natalie Nolting - 1600 (seeded 23rd - Franklin Central HS)
Alethia Marrero - Ben Davis 4 x 100 meter relay (seeded #1), 4 x 400 meter relay (seeded 11th), high jump (seeded 16th), 800 meters (seeded 18th)

ISU's men's recruits competing Friday night (that I know of)

Levi Taylor - Corydon Central - 3200 (seeded 8th)
Alex Hess - Ft. Wayne Carroll - 1600 (seeded 4th), 4 x 400 meter relay, 4 x 800 meter relay
Michael Passmore - Mooresville - 800 meters (seeded 13th)
Tyler Seibert - THS - 400 meters (seeded 19th)
Nicholas Stack - Hobart - Pole Vault (seeded 2nd)
Logan Hambrock - THS - 1600 (seeded 15th)
Carl McQuay - Lafayette Jeff - long jump (seeded 9th), 200 meters (seeded 2nd), 4 x 100 meter relay
Tyrell Dowdell - Jeffersonville - 400 meters (seeded 2nd), 4 x 400 meter relay
Tom Cierniak - Crown Point - 1600 meters (seeded 8th), 4 x 800 meter relay (seeded 2nd)

there are probably more ISU recruits participating, but none that I have found posted on the internet. Should be a great meet as always, the Indiana state meet for girls and boys is always an awesome meet with great performances!


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit that signed with ISU......for football, Aaron Killebrew, (Evansville Harrison) is also running in the state meet this Friday, he is entered in the 100, (seeded 9th 10.93) 200, (seeded 3rd, 22.08, behind ISU recruit Carl McQuay) and 4 x 100 meter relay, I sure hope he is allowed to run track, because as a sprinter he would be VERY valuable to both Track and football. We'll see what Sanford allows here. This kid has too much talent to not be allowed to run track as well


----------



## BankShot

I'd like to see more multiple sport participation collegiately, especially at ISU's level. Koby Kraemer's ISU Football/Baseball worked out fine. In Killebrew's case, I can see trickle-down benefits from running ISU Track given his status of either DB or WR. As you said, it's up to the coaches. Spring Football (2 weeks) does conflict slightly, but before & after, why not develop the kids speed?:tumbleweeds:


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> add another pole vaulter to the ISU recruit list as Nicholas Stack from Hobart will be attending ISU.
> 
> http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments
> 
> he didn't participate in the 2012 state meet, but should in 2013.



I once dated a girl named JAN STACK (Hammond HS) in '75...sister also attended ISU (Linda). Here's a nice story on the recent ISU Track signee:

http://posttrib.suntimes.com/photos...he-limit-for-record-setting-pole-vaulter.html

You might say that pole vaulting is in the family "blood."

Wonder if he'll be ISU's 1st-ever 18'er?


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit for the ISU women announced on twitter today, Sydney Dickerson from THN, in the state meet Saturday she'll run the 400, 4 x 400 meter relay, and 4 x 800 meter relay


TH North senior Sydney Dickerson committed today to run track at Indiana State University.— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) May 29, 2013


----------



## sycamore51

ISUCC said:


> add Levi Taylor to the recruits for ISU distance runners, Levi runs at Corydon Central (1st state capitol in Indiana) and his father Alan was my teammate when we ran for ISU in the early/mid 80s.
> 
> Levi could possibly run under 4:20 for the 1600 and under 9:25 for 3200 this track season and if he stays healthy should run in the state meet. Very good student and athlete! His folks are proud of him!
> 
> http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments



It's good to see a young man from my alma mater go to my other alma mater.


----------



## ISUCC

sycamore51 said:


> It's good to see a young man from my alma mater go to my other alma mater.



Harrison County has produced some very good distance runners over the years 51, with all the hills down there they don't run on flat surfaces very often! Levi will do very well at ISU! Great family! Levi's dad built a 5k cross country course on his land in Harrison County


----------



## ISUCC

state boys meet is TODAY, starts at 3pm, watch live for free here  

http://indianarunner.com


----------



## ISUCC

AWESOME start for the ISU boys recruits at the state meet, ISU recruit Alex Hess from Ft. Wayne Carroll just lead his team to a win in the 4 x 800 meter relay in 7:40.14, that is the #1 time in the nation for this relay folks! Impressive!

another ISU recruit, Tom Cierniak (Crown Point) lead his team to a 3rd place finish in 7:44.60, which is probably top 10 in the nation as well


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> AWESOME start for the ISU boys recruits at the state meet, ISU recruit Alex Hess from Ft. Wayne Carroll just lead his team to a win in the 4 x 800 meter relay in 7:40.14, that is the #1 time in the nation for this relay folks! Impressive!
> 
> another ISU recruit, Tom Cierniak (Crown Point) lead his team to a 3rd place finish in 7:44.60, which is probably top 10 in the nation as well



The Ft. Wayne Carroll team beat one of Tanner's best friends in that. Believe Fishers finished 5th and Josh had his personal best.


----------



## ISUCC

as a side note, the wind is awful for the boys meet today, so times and jumps and throws may be affected. 

Best link to watch the meet free

http://www.runnerspace.com/video.ph...the-Indiana-IHSAA-Outdoor-State-Championships


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> The Ft. Wayne Carroll team beat one of Tanner's best friends in that. Believe Fishers finished 5th and Josh had his personal best.



Fishers was 5th, 

live results

http://track.ihsaa.org/track/boys/

up next, the 200 meter trials and ISU recruit Carl McQuay who is #2 in the state

McQuay advances with a 22.02

Aaron Killebrew, an ISU football recruit, is in heat 3 of the 200

Killebrew advances with a 22.31

2 ISU recruits in the final of the 200 later


----------



## ISUCC

some updates from the meet, ISU recruits doing GREAT!

*1600 meter run*
6. Alex Hess 4:16.62 (his 800 split in 4 x 800 relay was 1:51!)
11. Tom Cierniak 4:18.50
22. Logan Hambrock 4:31.45

*4 x 100 meter relay *
1. Lafayette Jeff 41.41 (Carl McQuay on winning team)
10. Evansville Harrison (Aaron Killebrew on 10th place team)

*400 meter run*
3. Tyrell Dowdell 48.11
20. Tyler Seibert 50.61


----------



## ISUCC

boys 800

Michael Passmore (ISU recruit) 9th in 1:55.61


----------



## ISUCC

Carl McQuay wins his 2nd state championship in the 200! Time 21.73!

Aarron Killebrew was 5th in 22.31


----------



## ISUCC

ISU recruit Levi Taylor (Corydon Central) was 8th in the 3200 in 9:17.28

Carl McQuay was 4th in the long jump, going 22-11, impressive meet for that ISU recruit! 2 state championships and a 3rd!


----------



## ISUCC

4 x 400 meter relay

16. Carroll (Fort Wayne) Alex Hess was on this team
21. Jeffersonville Tyrell Dowdell was on this team

Nick Stack still in the pole vault with the bar at 16 feet

Nick Stack bows out at 16 feet, he'll end 3rd or 4th, depending on misses.


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit to add for the women's team, Taylor Austin from Griffith HS. 

http://indianarunner.com/college-commitments

she'll run the 1600 and 3200 at the state meet tomorrow night


----------



## ISUCC

girls state track meet is this afternoon at IU, again, video is free at indianarunner.com


----------



## ISUCC

updates from the HS girls meet for ISU recruits

*1600 meter run*
9 Taylor Austin - Griffith HS 5:01.56
22. Natalie Nolting - Franklin Central HS 5:19.29


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Fishers was 5th,
> 
> live results
> 
> http://track.ihsaa.org/track/boys/
> 
> up next, the 200 meter trials and ISU recruit Carl McQuay who is #2 in the state
> 
> McQuay advances with a 22.02
> 
> Aaron Killebrew, an ISU football recruit, is in heat 3 of the 200
> 
> Killebrew advances with a 22.31
> 
> 2 ISU recruits in the final of the 200 later



It was Josh P. Tanner is good friends with Josh and he lives in our neighborhood. Great kid as is Calvin Kraft on that 4x800 team. Heard after the meet the Butler coach talked to Josh so I'm happy for him. His dad ran at Butler and mom ran at Ball State.


----------



## ISUCC

another ISU recruit with a state title, Ben Davis HS and ISU recruit Alethia Marrero win the 4 x 100 meter relay in 47.22


----------



## ISUCC

another medal for ISU recruit Alethia Marrero from Ben Davis. She was 5th in the high jump, clearing 5-05"

in the 400, ISU recruit and THN senior Sydney Dickerson was 17th in 59.63


----------



## ISUCC

Alethia Marrero from Ben Davis placed 2nd in the 1st heat of the 800, running 2:15.62, she lost her heat by .01 seconds.

Marrero winds up 9th overall in the 800. Quite a meet for her.


----------



## ISUCC

in the 3200 meter run Taylor Austin was 22nd in 11:32.95

1600 meter relay is next

in heat 2, ISU recruits Sydney Dickerson ran on the THN relay, they were 9th in 4:04.00, Alethia Marrero and Ben Davis were 4th in 3:57.91


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Future Sycamore Alex Hess from Fort Wayne, IN went 4:08 in a full 1600 last night at the IndianaRunner.com Friday Night Special. His future teammate Logan Hambrock was 3rd in this race - Hess turned back to Hambrock after the race gave him a big hug and yelled "Indiana State Baby" right after he was done, I ate that up of course video of the race here:

http://www.runnerspace.com/eprofile.php?event_id=8810&do=videos&video_id=91331


Hess with the impressive in 4:08 going out in 2:05 and negative splitting to go sub 4:10. So he goes 2:05 and come back with a 2:03 that is really good stuff from the future Sycamore.

[video]http://www.runnerspace.com/eprofile.php?event_id=8810&do=videos&video_id=91331[/video]

And a video about his commitment


----------



## ISUCC

that's awesome, thanks for sharing!!

I see it was an actual mile they ran, so Hess ran 4:08.29 for one mile, that converts to a 4:06.84 1600, #6 all time in Indiana.

ISU recruit Logan Hambrock ran 4:23.72


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

No problem I announced the meet for IR.com last night, former Sycamore Drake Sterling runs Indiana Runner and asked me to do it.

Announcing American Milers Club meet tonight at IUPUI 9 runners set to race have been sub 4 in the mile - should be a great field.


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> No problem I announced the meet for IR.com last night, former Sycamore Drake Sterling runs Indiana Runner and asked me to do it.
> 
> Announcing American Milers Club meet tonight at IUPUI 9 runners set to race have been sub 4 in the mile - should be a great field.



is the meet tonight online anywhere??


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> is the meet tonight online anywhere??



Doubt it - no idea to be honest, I will text you if so.


----------



## ISUCC

I found it, it's online tonight, but I will be gone and miss it, I'll watch the taped version


----------

